# 11 x 15 cake formula?



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Help!!! Have to make a chocolate sheet cake for a party this Friday; my computer seems to have eaten my recipe for chocolate cake for a 11x15 pan!!!! If I can remember, the pan takes 11-12 cups of batter. 

This is for a real chocoholic, so it's going to be chocolate on chocolate, and decorated with mini-M&Ms because she's an M&M freak, too! And just one layer, so I'd like the layer to be as high as possible. 

Don't have Rose Beranbaum's book, and the library has had it checked out all week.

ANY help would be soooooooooooooooo appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I know there are people out there that break recipes down that way, to the cup. But to be honest I think its still a guessing game, so that's what I do....guess-ta-mating on the heavy side.

Say my recipe says it makes 1- 9" cake round. I'd probably multiply that recipe by 3 to fill your 11 X 15 pan. Then when my batter is mixed I fill my pan about 2/3 of the way from the top. If I have extra batter I put it in another pan or whatever and bake that off to. 

Baking professionally I go way over and stock pile cakes with that "guessing" game. So I always have a couple cakes in the freezer for last minute orders.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Marm, Wendy has answered your specific question, but this site has a useful comparison of the different sized pans for future questions.

http://www.joyofbaking.com/PanSizes.html


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks a million, ladies!! I had transferred a bunch of recipes about a year ago from old to new computer, and lost some along the way - who knows where they're floating, out there in cyberspace! 

I remember from my old recipe, that it was adapted from an '11 cup bundt pan', that's why I had the cups thing in my head.


----------

